# thoughts on tractor supply grass seed



## RUBZERK (Aug 8, 2018)

with the availability of Tractor Supply being everywhere and the seed they carry being available all the time.

What are the pros and cons of their seed in the 50# bags?

has anyone had great success with it ?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Cons: not weed free.

It really depends on your goals.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Read the label. I got one last fall without looking closely..it had 20% annual in there and I'm still working to fix it.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 8, 2018)

Here is the label for the white bag.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

RUBZERK said:


> Here is the label for the white bag.


RUN!


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 8, 2018)

Here's the green bag


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Most consider k31 a weed. Others like it since it is low input. It depends on your goals.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

I don't think this is worth the savings. Definitely spend a bit extra for something high quality


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Like g-man said, making these decisions depends on your goals. The white bag terrifies me with the presence of noxious seeds, weed seeds, and other crop. The green bag looks to be an improvement in that regard, but still weedy.
A potential problem beyond the amount of weed seed present in both bags is that both bags contain ky31 seed. Ky 31 can look nice, but many of us shy away from it in favor of grass that is darker green and has finer blades. Ky 31 might be a nice fit for your needs, but it is not really a top choice among enthusiasts. 
That being said, several forum members make it work for them just fine.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

I think if you want a k31 lawn the green bag is fine if you want an ok lower input lawn


----------



## chrisben (Sep 11, 2017)

Be aware that Ky31 has very wide blades. for an idea of how it can look in a lower input area check out @Powhatan's thread in Cool Season lawn journals. I think his yard looks great, but remember how he started, a monostand is going to look a lot different from overseeing into FF/PRG textures.


----------



## nclawnguy (Jun 27, 2017)

Both are trash, see if you have a landscape supply store locally. You can sometimes find 50# bags of Pennington tri fescue that are older (but better than k31) varieties and have no or less weed seeds.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I think you'll mostly be disappointed with the amount of weeds and crop type grasses that will come up.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Check out this vid.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

These weeds came up from the KY-31 green bag (coated) _".50% Other Crop Seed"_ I put down. Summer heat took care of those "weeds" and the spring preM probably took care of the rest. Not that I'm promoting any particular seed, just providing my experience. I looked for the lowest weed % content when I purchased KY-31.


----------



## LadyAnglesey (Aug 9, 2018)

I bought a sack last Spring before I understood the labels. It has "noxious" weed seed and the small patch I seeded in the back yard came up looking more like pasture fescue than turf type -- growing much taller and more wiry looking than TTTF.

Fortunately, I killed it off with the whole lawn reno. But I've got a huge sack of it left. Wish I could find a local farmer to donate it to. Big waste of money when I could have bought premium weed-free for just a few dollars more.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I have three bags of seed from Tractor Supply. None of the labels have any crop seed or weed seed listed or I would not have bought them at all. One is monoculture Hound Dog 8 another is a four way tttf mix. Both of these come from DLF which I have seen listed as a good source. I also got a bag of a northern mix. Again listed O weeds. I am going to put them in in mid september. The prices were very aggressive.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

If you have made enough effort to make an account and post on a lawncare forum, K31 is not what you're after!


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

This is how I see it. Get what you want. If you just want a low maintenance lawn that you're going to do very little with, then that seed makes sense. If you're going to put time, effort, and resources irrigating, fertilizing, maintaining, etc., the cost of seed is a small percent of even the short term costs and you might as well get something decent. We're in the age of the internet and decent or better seed is a few clicks away pretty much all the time.


----------



## glenmonte (Sep 15, 2017)

I'll second the local nursery/landscape supply for a good blend. You'll find there are a few companies that put a private label on their own seed for these places, and the price is good. In the NE, this one is common, and the blends this year look pretty good: https://www.truffaseedco.com/valley-farms-grass-seed-line. Beyond that, I've had good luck with Pennington/Scotts, but they all change from year to year, so check the label for dates, other crop, noxious, weed, and variety. Good luck.


----------

